# Stick welding a steel rack out of scrap pipe - 6 part video series



## General Zod (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## General Zod (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## General Zod (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## General Zod (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## General Zod (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## General Zod (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## erikmannie (Jan 7, 2021)

Those are very good looking weld beads! E6010 is my favorite type of stick electrode.


----------



## aliva (Jan 9, 2021)

6010 is a great rod for deep penetration's, similar to 6011. Lots of spatter though, I prefer 7018 , or 7024 for flat.


----------



## General Zod (Jan 9, 2021)

It's not too bad, just gotta keep your arc length tight.  I did not have to use my chipping hammer to scrape off any BB's.  Just wire-wheeled it and good to go.


----------

